# Walking dead...problems...



## billc

I like the show, "The Walking Dead," but one thing annoys me a little.  The zombies would make way too much noise to just appear behind people.  Two parts of the show in particular struck me, the first, from the first season, the first camp site.  Every body is sitting around, in the middle of the woods and all of a sudden there are zombies coming out from between their vehicles.  They would have been able to hear  those things coming from several miles away.  There are no vehicle sounds anymore, and the zombies would just crash through the woods making so much noise they would be impossible to miss.  The next one happened when Dale died.  He turns around, in the middle of a cow pasture, and the thing is behind him.  Once again, it would have made so much noise that Dale could have had 90 percent hearing loss in both ears and still heard it.  Other than that, I like the show...


----------



## Gnarlie

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6739482/official-spoiler-rules[/video]


----------



## billc

It's friday, the one show I mentioned was from the first season and the other one was two weeks ago...so about Rick and Shane.....


----------



## MA-Caver

I'm on a discussion board that has lively posts about the show... www.roamersandlurkers.com
There are discussions about why couldn't one character hear a zombie coming up behind them and bla bla... simplest answer "suspension of disbelief". 
The show in-of-itself is absolutely groundbreaking. The theme(s), special effects (gore), language, all of it you'd never seen it on TV 5 years ago. I love it. Have even written a fan-fiction novel based on the universe that the show (and comic) is cast in, all original characters, wrote it because it inspired me a lot to do so and fired my own imagination to where I can knock out a 5000 word chapter in a couple of hours. 
If you haven't seen it, it's great. Last episode of season 2 is this coming Sunday. It'll prove to be epic. You can catch season 1 and 2 on line to catch up. I already own season 1 dvd's ... can't wait for the next set. It's the first television show that has truly grabbed my interest in a long, long time. 

4 stars Joe Bob says check it out.


----------



## Jenna

billcihak said:


> I like the show, "The Walking Dead," but one thing annoys me a little.  The zombies would make way too much noise to just appear behind people.  Two parts of the show in particular struck me, the first, from the first season, the first camp site.  Every body is sitting around, in the middle of the woods and all of a sudden there are zombies coming out from between their vehicles.  They would have been able to hear  those things coming from several miles away.  There are no vehicle sounds anymore, and the zombies would just crash through the woods making so much noise they would be impossible to miss.  The next one happened when Dale died.  He turns around, in the middle of a cow pasture, and the thing is behind him.  Once again, it would have made so much noise that Dale could have had 90 percent hearing loss in both ears and still heard it.  Other than that, I like the show...


When Dale was whacked the lone zombie was walking around in the dark and I do not think had much need to make a big racket.  Poor Dale, he spoke with great wisdom and but I do not think he had great empathy with or understanding of those whom he was addressing.  As to making noise, perhaps the walkers only vocalise when they become aroused at the smell of food?  Like a dog would I mean.  

And why was Shane zombified?  What was going on there?

As long as Daryl survives I am happy.  My fav character by FAR


----------



## seasoned

billcihak said:


> I like the show, "The Walking Dead," but one thing annoys me a little.  The zombies would make way too much noise to just appear behind people.  Two parts of the show in particular struck me, the first, from the first season, the first camp site.  Every body is sitting around, in the middle of the woods and all of a sudden there are zombies coming out from between their vehicles.  They would have been able to hear  those things coming from several miles away.  There are no vehicle sounds anymore, and the zombies would just crash through the woods making so much noise they would be impossible to miss.  The next one happened when Dale died.  He turns around, in the middle of a cow pasture, and the thing is behind him.  Once again, it would have made so much noise that Dale could have had 90 percent hearing loss in both ears and still heard it.  Other than that, I like the show...


Never thought of it that way, you may have ruined my Zombie experience for ever..........


----------



## billc

It isn't the moaning, and hissing that I am referring to but the fact that they are not aware of their environment.  As they shamble around they would break through branches, step on things that make noise, and even in that field, the grass was knee high.  As it walked through it would have made noise crunching the grass down.  At night like that, with no other noise around, you could have heard it coming miles away.  That's all, it is a little thing which I do mostly ignore.  I thought it might spark some conversation since I haven't seen a walking dead thread here.


----------



## MA-Caver

Jenna said:


> When Dale was whacked the lone zombie was walking around in the dark and I do not think had much need to make a big racket.  Poor Dale, he spoke with great wisdom and but I do not think he had great empathy with or understanding of those whom he was addressing.  As to making noise, perhaps the walkers only vocalize when they become aroused at the smell of food?  Like a dog would I mean.
> 
> And why was Shane zombified?  What was going on there?
> 
> As long as Daryl survives I am happy.  My fav character by FAR



Lots of heavy discussion about how that one walker managed to get behind Dale in an open field and not be seen or heard. Again the suspension of disbelief is required for that.

Shane (and Randall) became zombies more likely from what Jenner whispered in Rick's ear at the CDC... (rumor has it.. <spoiler> that everyone is infected and all will turn to zombies irregardless of the manner of death, unless of course severe head trauma). 

Daryl is an extremely popular character because of his total bad-*** attitude yet soft guy interior (he kept searching for that lost girl). His back story from what is known so far gives him credence to his tough guy persona. Raised in a alcoholic white-trailer-trash abusive home, with this older brother, Merle being in and out of juvie jail. Did you see the episode where he talked about himself being lost in the woods for days as a kid and finally made his own way home and first thing he does is make himself a sandwich ? 
Love the guy. Love how he rides (his brother's) chopper and it sports an Nazi SS symbol on it... so irreverent yet reflective of the home life he grew up in.


----------



## Jenna

billcihak said:


> It isn't the moaning, and hissing that I am referring to but the fact that they are not aware of their environment.  As they shamble around they would break through branches, step on things that make noise, and even in that field, the grass was knee high.  As it walked through it would have made noise crunching the grass down.  At night like that, with no other noise around, you could have heard it coming miles away.  That's all, it is a little thing which I do mostly ignore.  I thought it might spark some conversation since I haven't seen a walking dead thread here.


I do not know why fiction zombies walk into stuff.  I would imagine that being undead, their intellect is reduced to a hunt for prey.  Why when they are already dead?  I do not know that either.  I think the logical position of a zombie is quite self-defeating.  Still, they do not seem much for logic and things. I hope you are enjoying the show though even with the environmental inconsistencies.  Who is your favourite character?


----------



## Jenna

MA-Caver said:


> Lots of heavy discussion about how that one walker managed to get behind Dale in an open field and not be seen or heard. Again the suspension of disbelief is required for that.
> 
> Shane (and Randall) became zombies more likely from what Jenner whispered in Rick's ear at the CDC... (rumor has it.. <spoiler> that everyone is infected and all will turn to zombies irregardless of the manner of death, unless of course severe head trauma).
> 
> Daryl is an extremely popular character because of his total bad-*** attitude yet soft guy interior (he kept searching for that lost girl). His back story from what is known so far gives him credence to his tough guy persona. Raised in a alcoholic white-trailer-trash abusive home, with this older brother, Merle being in and out of juvie jail. Did you see the episode where he talked about himself being lost in the woods for days as a kid and finally made his own way home and first thing he does is make himself a sandwich ?
> Love the guy. Love how he rides (his brother's) chopper and it sports an Nazi SS symbol on it... so irreverent yet reflective of the home life he grew up in.


Yes, I was wondering about the unmarked dead zombie guards at the municipal yard the other week and now Randall and Shane too.  I wonder when more will be revealed about Jenner's revelation at the facility?  We are a little behind here in the UK (only had ep12 last night ) I think it is ironic that Daryl, being most messed up is -to me- the most sane and together individual in the bunch   He can track and fight and use the crossbow and drives the big bike, badass all the way   Hope you are enjoying the show too


----------



## Gnarlie

I think Dale didn't hear that walker coming because he was distracted by the size of his own nostrils.  They were like Trans-Am wheel arches.


----------



## Jenna

One thing was well proven though.  Dale was a guy that sure did have a lot of guts.  Ewwwwwwwwww...


----------



## billc

Daryl is a favorite.


----------



## MA-Caver

Jenna said:


> One thing was well proven though.  Dale was a guy that sure did have a lot of guts.  Ewwwwwwwwww...


According to the make up artist in charge, they were chicken breasts... apparently the actor was trying to sneak off set with a bunch of them, and got busted... Also interesting is that the "meat" the zombies eat is just plain ole' BBQ beef or pork with a LOT of Sauce... 
Another interesting tidbit... nah don't want to ruin it for you. Got to www.roamersandlurkers.com ... my screen name there is Dead Cave (check out fan-fiction section). Lots of good discussions there when you sift through the haters... lots of women in mourning right now over Shane. Can't imagine why.


----------



## Jenna

MA-Caver said:


> According to the make up artist in charge, they were chicken breasts... apparently the actor was trying to sneak off set with a bunch of them, and got busted... Also interesting is that the "meat" the zombies eat is just plain ole' BBQ beef or pork with a LOT of Sauce...
> Another interesting tidbit... nah don't want to ruin it for you. Got to www.roamersandlurkers.com ... my screen name there is Dead Cave (check out fan-fiction section). Lots of good discussions there when you sift through the haters... lots of women in mourning right now over Shane. Can't imagine why.


Yes, I remember that they often use chicken breasts in sauce for guts foley effects too... Still... Ewwwwww   I think the Shane character changed, though at what point in particular I am not certain.  If you look at him towards the end, did you notice he even begins to take on the facial expression and movement of the zombie?  He was a great male lead until his character changed and he went from badass to plain bad and which is worrying more than sexy!  Hey I like your writing! You are the resident scribe it says, you have reached high office over there! You have a talent for dialogue and characterisation and dialogue is not always easy to write convincingly and I hope you are pleased with your efforts.  They reflect very well on your writing skill.  I wish you well with these things.


----------



## Omar B

MA-Caver said:


> Lots of heavy discussion about how that one walker managed to get behind Dale in an open field and not be seen or heard. Again the suspension of disbelief is required for that.
> 
> Shane (and Randall) became zombies more likely from what Jenner whispered in Rick's ear at the CDC... (rumor has it.. <spoiler>* that everyone is infected and all will turn to zombies irregardless of the manner of death, unless of course severe head trauma). *
> 
> Daryl is an extremely popular character because of his total bad-*** attitude yet soft guy interior (he kept searching for that lost girl). His back story from what is known so far gives him credence to his tough guy persona. Raised in a alcoholic white-trailer-trash abusive home, with this older brother, Merle being in and out of juvie jail. Did you see the episode where he talked about himself being lost in the woods for days as a kid and finally made his own way home and first thing he does is make himself a sandwich ?
> Love the guy. Love how he rides (his brother's) chopper and it sports an Nazi SS symbol on it... so irreverent yet reflective of the home life he grew up in.



Yup, that's about the long and short of it.  Hoow up to date are you on the issues or are you just buying it in volumes?  But you should have come up on that  part.


----------



## MA-Caver

Jenna said:


> Yes, I remember that they often use chicken breasts  in sauce for guts foley effects too... Still... Ewwwwww    I think the Shane character changed, though at what point in  particular I am not certain.  If you look at him towards the end, did  you notice he even begins to take on the facial expression and movement  of the zombie?  He was a great male lead until his character changed and  he went from bad-*** to plain bad and which is worrying more than sexy!   Hey I like your writing! You are the resident scribe it says, you have  reached high office over there! You have a talent for dialogue and characterization and dialogue is not always easy to write convincingly  and I hope you are pleased with your efforts.  They reflect very well on  your writing skill.  I wish you well with these things.



IMO Shane was ideally suited to the new environment of survive or be eaten. Problem was that once he (a utter bachelor) gotten a "taste" of family life (wife/kids via Lori and Carl) he realized that he actually wanted it and was having it... until Rick showed up and took it back. That is probably the catalyst to his regression, that and losing his leadership mantle of the group. Then finding out Lori is pregnant and most likely (IMO) with HIS child... he's wanting something he can never have. Thus his several attempts to put Rick in the cross-hairs. Killing Otis definitely showed him (and us) that he was more than capable of taking an "innocent" life. 

Thanks for the praise on the writing. Actually what I got there on the site is just the first draft as some of the chapters barely crest 1500 words so they need to be beefed up. The praises from the other forum members has helped spur me along. I originally wanted to just write a 3 chapter short story but it ended up to what it is now. I write off the top of my head with very little pre-planning as far as how things will go. It literally pours out of me as I type. :idunno: I never knew I had it in me or I knew but never really exercised it until last October. 
I also written a christmas-quasi-twilight-zone-ish type of story and it's on there as well. Enjoy the group. 
Tonight is the night ... a hoard of zombies coming their way. 



Omar B said:


> Yup, that's about the long and short of it.  Hoow up to date are you on the issues or are you just buying it in volumes?  But you should have come up on that  part.


Omar, I've only glanced at the comics... don't have the $$ to spend on  buying the issues. Perhaps when I sell my book I'll do that and give it a  good read. 
A lot of people that read the comics faithfully are chomping at the bit for the arrival of Michone, the Katana wielding bad-*** babe of the story. Rumors say she'll appear in the 3rd season and be a regular cast member. 
Everyone else is anticipating the Prison portion to make it's debut in the show as well.


----------



## billc

You could try your local library, I know ours has a large anime and graphic novel section now.  If they don't have it, you could ask them to buy it for their collection.


----------



## Omar B

If anything Michonne makes her debute tonight.  There's gotta be another big death and somebody tries to leave the group and is rescued by her.  But I expect the rescue will close the episode like it did the issue then set up the Warden and the Jail for next season.


----------



## elder999

billcihak;[URL="tel:1470909" said:
			
		

> 1470909[/URL]]I like the show, "The Walking Dead," but one thing annoys me a little.  The zombies would make way too much noise to just appear behind people.  Two parts of the show in particular struck me, the first, from the first season, the first camp site.  Every body is sitting around, in the middle of the woods and all of a sudden there are zombies coming out from between their vehicles.  They would have been able to hear  those things coming from several miles away.  There are no vehicle sounds anymore, and the zombies would just crash through the woods making so much noise they would be impossible to miss.  The next one happened when Dale died.  He turns around, in the middle of a cow pasture, and the thing is behind him.  Once again, it would have made so much noise that Dale could have had 90 percent hearing loss in both ears and still heard it.  Other than that, I like the show..




Am I the only one who sees the irony in questioning the likelihood of "stealthy zombies" in a show based on the improbable premise of the dead getting up and shuffling around in the first place????:lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver

elder999 said:


> Am I the only one who sees the irony in questioning the likelihood of "stealthy zombies" in a show based on the improbable premise of the dead getting up and shuffling around in the first place????:lfao:


Nope, you're not the only one. I myself am surprised at how seriously some folks are taking the whole premise of the show. There are some of us that plead to suspend disbelief and just enjoy the story while keeping both feet on the ground knowing that it's just what it is... a scary camp-fire story told in long form. Alas, some folks... 
I enjoy the show and just ignore the improbability of it all. It does raise some morality questions that are good for discussions however.


----------



## granfire

MA-Caver said:


> Nope, you're not the only one. I myself am surprised at how seriously some folks are taking the whole premise of the show. There are some of us that plead to suspend disbelief and just enjoy the story while keeping both feet on the ground knowing that it's just what it is... a scary camp-fire story told in long form. Alas, some folks...
> I enjoy the show and just ignore the improbability of it all. It does raise some morality questions that are good for discussions however.





As far as you know it's just a scary campfire story.......


----------



## elder999

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Nope, you're not the only one. I myself am surprised at how seriously some folks are taking the whole premise of the show. There are some of us that plead to suspend disbelief and just enjoy the story while keeping both feet on the ground knowing that it's just what it is... a scary camp-fire story told in long form. Alas, some folks...



Yeah. I just gotta get me a *42 shot pump action shotgun* like Hershel's....:lfao:


----------



## zDom

No no no.. it's not the shotgun, it's the shells. Instead of four 3 inch shells, he had loaded it with with 42 quarter-inch-long shells


----------



## zDom

SPOILER INFO  below.. scroll past if you don't want season finale ruined.
















So, I understand that Michonne has removed the arms and jaws of her pet zombies so they can not attack ... but I am dying to know why they are docile and not just bumping up against her TRYING to feed even though they are not equipped to do so.

I did some reading and found that exposure to someone for a period of time turns off their aggression &#8212; but toward that person or toward ALL people? The walkers weren't straining their chains to get at Andrea ... heck, hard enough to train my dogs not to do that. Or can zombies be rendered unaggressive period simply by extended proximity to a human being?

Do I want to know? Or will it be more fun to have those questions answered with the next season?


Great visual moment, thought: hooded figure, katana blade, pet zombies standing there all armless and relaxed  ...


----------



## MA-Caver

Aww man you ruined it for me... oh wait, I saw the episode... never mind. 

Michonne is probably the most unrealistic character they're going to have on that show. Nobody in their right mind is going to have a couple of pet walkers/zombies to drag around... for whatever reason. 

Yah, Hershel's 42 shot gun was plain hollywood. Not to mention head shots from moving vehicles on un-even terrain. 

Still I found it to be a good show and hope that the 3rd season will be just as good.


----------



## Jenna

I am surfing this thread with my eyes closed.  We do not get last episode until this Friday Mar 23.  I will return


----------



## gardawamtu1

zDom said:


> SPOILER INFO  below.. scroll past if you don't want season finale ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I understand that Michonne has removed the arms and jaws of her pet zombies so they can not attack ... but I am dying to know why they are docile and not just bumping up against her TRYING to feed even though they are not equipped to do so.
> 
> I did some reading and found that exposure to someone for a period of time turns off their aggression &mdash; but toward that person or toward ALL people? The walkers weren't straining their chains to get at Andrea ... heck, hard enough to train my dogs not to do that. Or can zombies be rendered unaggressive period simply by extended proximity to a human being?
> 
> Do I want to know? Or will it be more fun to have those questions answered with the next season?
> 
> 
> Great visual moment, thought: hooded figure, katana blade, pet zombies standing there all armless and relaxed  ...



There is a reason they are more docile, but you'd have to read the comics ...


----------



## billc

Jenna, don't worry, we won't tell you that ------- did------- or that -------was-------or that -------- was really amazing when they ------- and -------- the --------.


----------



## billc

spoiler discussion ahead...



I haven't read the comic book...er...graphic novel...so I have only heard about the sword person from my brother.  Is the reason she wears the little cape thing with the hood to break up her outline for the zombies and do the two zombies on the leashes keep other zombies from picking up her scent?

Funny, this little month is called "March Madness," because so many people are obsessed with some guys throwing a ball through a hoop, a children's game, and yet the people discussing this topic are the ones who are supposed to be odd...


----------



## Omar B

Michonne is wearing the coat/hood because they havde just recently casted the actress, but that episode was filmed last fall with a stuntwoman in the role.

Look at  the cover for WD #19 and the cap from the episode.  It's close but not all the way there.


----------



## Omar B

Omar B said:


> If anything Michonne makes her debute tonight.  There's gotta be another big death and somebody tries to leave the group and is rescued by her.  But I expect the rescue will close the episode like it did the issue then set up the Warden and the Jail for next season.




Just had to quote myself from yesterday see as I was 100% correct.

Oh, and btw, that opening 22 mins had to be the most balls out, hardcore 22 mins on TV since the last episode of 24.  I had to put the kids out the room seconds flat into the episode.


----------



## billc

Funny look at making the walking dead a better show...

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-reasons-the-walking-dead-has-to-get-better/



> It's taken two full seasons, but they've finally done it: _The Walking Dead_ has run out of Red Shirts. The aftermath of the farm scene left both Patricia and Jimmy dead -- two characters I had to actually look up to see if they had names, because I kept referring to them as "the guy that doesn't matter" and "the blonde girl that's not the _other_ blonde girl."


----------



## MA-Caver

They're wrong on a few accounts (and yeah, I know it's supposed to be tongue in cheek). 
1. They'll never run out of red-shirts
2. They killed Shane, okay, right, so there's still Tyreese, and other bad or bad assed, customers as well as Michonne, though she won't be 100% what the comic has her written out to be. Her definite bad-assery will stay, according to interviews with the producer and the writer, just as a character traits won't be spot on in the show.
3. They moved from the farm, yay, about time too. Now into a maximum security prison. 2 rows of chain-link fence isn't going to hold out forever. Lets hope they got an escape route planned. Increase in weaponry sure, but lets hope that the guards didn't expend most or all of it when the ka-ka hit the fan inside the prison. That kind of plague you can't keep out of anywhere.


----------



## Jenna

Anyone know when S3 is due to air?


----------



## MA-Caver

Sometime in October. Filming is supposedly will start in May.


----------



## Jenna

MA-Caver said:


> Sometime in October. Filming is supposedly will start in May.


Goodness that is a long wait!!  

I have not read any of the stories in print and but I wonder, since you are an "insider"! do you have any clues about Merle (Daryl's brother) and does he ever return?  And in what form!


----------



## Omar B

MA-Caver said:


> They're wrong on a few accounts (and yeah, I know it's supposed to be tongue in cheek).
> 1. They'll never run out of red-shirts
> 2. They killed Shane, okay, right, so there's still Tyreese, and other bad or bad assed, customers as well as Michonne, though she won't be 100% what the comic has her written out to be. Her definite bad-assery will stay, according to interviews with the producer and the writer, just as a character traits won't be spot on in the show.
> 3. They moved from the farm, yay, about time too. *Now into a maximum security prison.* 2 rows of chain-link fence isn't going to hold out forever. Lets hope they got an escape route planned. Increase in weaponry sure, but lets hope that the guards didn't expend most or all of it when the ka-ka hit the fan inside the prison. That kind of plague you can't keep out of anywhere.



There's a whole prison and small town of red shirts waiting to get eaten.

Prison means the story really hits it's stride.  The Warden, a couple really big deaths including main characters.  One of the main characters looses a limb (wonder how they are gonna do that in the show on a weekly basis?).


----------



## ballen0351

I just started watching this show the other day.  Its pretty good for TV I was impressed.  Makes me want to go out and buy a few more guns and a pick ax


----------



## sfs982000

Omar B said:


> There's a whole prison and small town of red shirts waiting to get eaten.
> 
> Prison means the story really hits it's stride. The Warden, a couple really big deaths including main characters. One of the main characters looses a limb (wonder how they are gonna do that in the show on a weekly basis?).



I was curious how they're going to handle that myself.  The show has already diviated from the comic (which is ok with me in my opinion), so some of the key story lines/deaths could be pushed out and/or changed completely (like in Shane's case).  I can't believe I have to wait until freaking Oct for the new season.


----------



## MA-Caver

Jenna said:


> Goodness that is a long wait!!
> 
> I have not read any of the stories in print and but I wonder, since you  are an "insider"! do you have any clues about Merle (Daryl's brother)  and does he ever return?  And in what form!


I'm far and away from being an "insider" just my sources are the same as any other avid fan of the show/story. That roamersandlurkers.com is where I get the bulk of my info. Some also comes from AMC website. 
As for Merle, it is said that he will make an appearance during season 3  but not precisely when. I suppose he'll be there in human form, seeking  vengeance and as shock/cliff-hanger at the end of one of the episodes.  It'll be interesting to the followers because of his younger brother  Daryl (no, the OTHER one named Daryl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) will have to choose sides between his brother/family and the  group/new-family. How they'll deal with that will be very interesting  indeed. Daryl is one of the top 3 favorite characters of the show, lots  of people are loving his red-neck attitude towards the apocalypse  survival scenario. He's one of my favorite characters and Norman Reedus  does a _very_ good job playing the part.



Omar B said:


> There's a whole prison and small town of red shirts waiting to get eaten.
> 
> Prison means the story really hits it's stride.  The Warden, a couple  really big deaths including main characters.  One of the main characters  looses a limb (wonder how they are gonna do that in the show on a  weekly basis?).


According to the author/creator/writer of the series, he regrets the amputation in the graphic novel, and it's possible since they've done other deviations that the character will keep the appendage in the show. 



sfs982000 said:


> I was curious how they're going to handle that myself.  The show has already deviated from the comic (which is ok with me in my opinion), so some of the key story lines/deaths could be pushed out and/or changed completely (like in Shane's case).  I can't believe I have to wait until freaking Oct for the new season.


You're one of the few (myself included) that is not upset about the deviations from the graphic-novel/comic story line(s). Many comic purists are decrying the changes. The comic (which I've read only sparingly) is very graphic compared to what's been seen on the tv show thus far. The show is graphic as it is for television and I'm constantly amazed at what they've been getting away with as far as gore, sex, language, thematic elements.


----------



## sfs982000

MA-Caver said:


> You're one of the few (myself included) that is not upset about the deviations from the graphic-novel/comic story line(s). Many comic purists are decrying the changes. The comic (which I've read only sparingly) is very graphic compared to what's been seen on the tv show thus far. The show is graphic as it is for television and I'm constantly amazed at what they've been getting away with as far as gore, sex, language, thematic elements.



I'm sure that with anything based on a comic series you're going to have your purists that will decry any changes like you said.  I enjoy them both equally and seperately, being a zombie fan-boy I'm just happy that they got it on the small screen.  I agree with you in the sense that it amazes me with what they get away with as far as the graphic content with the show.  I think until the new season airs I'm going to concentrate on collecting the graphic novels to catch up on the comic series, I have the first 2 and a few individual issues, but I'm way behind on the story line in the comics.


----------



## ballen0351

where can i watch season 2 online?  i watched season 1 on netflix but they dont have season 2


----------



## Omar B

Wait for the DVD or read the first couple volumes of the graphic novels.

We are in the few months of manufactured scarcity before the release of the DVD.  Just like Disney pulls movies off the shelf for a few months to drive people crazy when they put them out (like Lady and The Tramp recently).  In the same way you won't find the show on AMCs site or in reruns till close to release or start of the new season.


----------



## Omar B

Just a little morning spoiler for you guys.  Kirkman has confirmed that he's considering the Rick loosing his arm for the show rather than skipping it for TV!

[h=4]The Walking Dead[/h]Showrunner Glen Mazzara discusses some of what's ahead in season three:
The prison is a threatening presence in itself. The prison is a haunted house. The prison is not as safe as our group or the audience may want it to be. There is still a lot of danger always lurking within the prison and beyond the prison walls... Rick is a very strong leader. There's a lot of emotional baggage coming out of Season 2. And yet, all of the characters will develop in an organic yet surprising way...We're interested in exploring Carl as a child soldier in this war against the walkers. He's no longer the young child who needs to be minded. That Carl is gone. Now Carl is on a character path in which he becomes as instrumental to the group as Rick or Daryl (Norman Reedus) or anyone else.​They also look even further ahead to what the show will do beyond the third season. Robert Kirkman even seems to walk back his earlier declarations that the show won't cut off Rick's hand like he did in the comics, which I'm sure Andrew Lincoln is just_thrilled_ to hear:
Yeah, and as we get closer to the story line, I don't want to remind people that I set things in stone like that. Constantly, we're up against things in the comics where it would be awesome if Rick could... oh, Rick can't do that, he only has one hand. That is something that I regret, but I wouldn't put it past us. I'm not ruling anything out. Season 3 is going to be pretty nuts.​It sounds as though the Governor and Michonne could be around long beyond the third season's sixteen episodes. There's tons more at the link.

http://io9.com/5922774/just-how-hardcore-is-the-walking-dead-going-to-get


----------



## Tgace

I would think that they would have a better grasp on what a perimiter is and how to set up watches. There is no reason a heard of zombies should be able to just "appear" un-noticed.

And wouldnt it be easy to set up sound distraction devices to draw these things off??

I always chuckle at how easy it is for all of these people to pull off head-shots. While running, while in moving cars, etc....lol!


----------



## Jenna

Tgace said:


> I would think that they would have a better grasp on what a perimiter is and how to set up watches. There is no reason a heard of zombies should be able to just "appear" un-noticed.
> 
> And wouldnt it be easy to set up sound distraction devices to draw these things off??
> 
> I always chuckle at how easy it is for all of these people to pull off head-shots. While running, while in moving cars, etc....lol!


Lols.. you are criticising the lack of firearm realism on a tv show that is about zombies? You are a tough audience my friend..


----------



## Tgace

Jenna said:


> Lols.. you are criticising the lack of firearm realism on a tv show that is about zombies? You are a tough audience my friend..



Well isn't the whole draw of these fantasies the "if this really happened" factor? People like to imagine about what they would do. If their cars could fly and suddenly aliens landed it wouldn't be the same "feel" the writers are going for. So expecting "real things" to behaive realistically in a fantasy scenario isn't THAT strange IMO.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar B

Tgace said:


> I would think that they would have a better grasp on what a perimiter is and how to set up watches. There is no reason a heard of zombies should be able to just "appear" un-noticed.
> 
> And wouldnt it be easy to set up sound distraction devices to draw these things off??
> 
> I always chuckle at how easy it is for all of these people to pull off head-shots. While running, while in moving cars, etc....lol!



The farm had a good perimeter defense.  Fenced on 3 sides with a river on the 4th.  The jail is well, a jail.  The zombie attack on the farm happened because the watch fell apart.  Shane lured Rick away in one direction while the other guys went looking for the escapee.  The women and the old man were in the house watching the suicide case and Rick's son was also missing.  You cannot cover all bases with 8 people.


----------

